
Yahoo's security boss faces down NSA director over crypto ban - MarcScott
http://boingboing.net/2015/02/24/yahoos-security-boss-faces-d.html
======
macho_pikachu
"The United States government's international response to accusations of
interfering with freedom of speech is that the bill of rights ends where our
job begins. The international framework for protecting US business is weakened
by the loose and ephemeral framework under which the president makes his mark
in the world."

~~~
macho_pikachu
"Turning down a meeting with international leaders may not be an impeachable
offense like getting a blowjob, but it certainly makes our job... harder."

------
macho_pikachu
test

